# Story: Minutes to Midnight



## KingdomBlade (May 14, 2011)

January 1, 2001

MORNING

12:01 - I got woken up by the banging loud music outside. I shut my windows down and went back to bed. I could still here the music and the cheers of "Happy New Year!" over and over again, but I chose to ignore it. Everything was noisy, no one was asleep yet besides me.

2:54 - Got hungry and decided to get a midnight snack. I drank some warm milk and microwaved some Pasta. I couldn't fall asleep after that so I watched some sort of talk show on TV until I fell asleep.

7:08 - Woke up to my phone's ringtone. My boss decided that today wasn't my day off and he wanted me to go into work by 8:00. I didn't really have much of a choice at that point so I put some pop tarts in the toaster, made coffee, and ate breakfast as fast as I could.

7:21 - I hopped into the shower and was welcomed by freezing water. The hot water was broken. Once I got out of the shower, I wiped myself and went to the sink to brush my teeth. I struggled to squeeze the remaining toothpaste out of the tube. Afterwards, I immediately dressed in my usual attire, plain black pants, a plain shirt and a plain jacket.

7:46 - The traffic was heavy, probably party-goers coming home from last night. Due to that, I was almost too sure that I would be late today. Honking horns in all different directions. At this rate, I would get to the office by around 8:30. I slouched in the driver's seat, waiting for the other cars to move.

8:32 - I finally arrived at work and my boss was near my cubicle, looking very upset. He was angry at me for coming in late. He gave me a large monologue on how many other people would want my job and how he could fire me at any time if he wanted to. I said nothing and dragged myself to my secluded and colorless cubicle and started typing.

9:28 - Around an hour after I went into work, my boss called me to his office. He told me to submit the analysis I was supposed to give him. If I remember correctly, I was supposed to give that tomorrow so I had only done a bit of it. I didn't say anything and he started to get upset again. He said the exact same things he said a few minutes ago, and said that if I don't turn that in by the end of the day, he'd fire me.

11:02 - I was typing as rapidly as possible when my girlfriend called and told me the typical cliches you see in any breakup. Things weren't working out , it's wasn't me, it was her, she didn't feel the same way she did before. I disconnected from her when she said "Can we still be friends?" and went back to typing up my analysis.

11:59 - I went outside to have lunch.

AFTERNOON

12:01 - Arriving outside, I couldn't help but to hear a couple of my co-workers talking about something. I figured out that they were, in fact, talking about me. They seemed to be insulting me. I struggled to ignore them. I was close to exploding, I've caught them doing this several times before. I finished off my sandwich and walked briskly towards my cubicle again.

1:42 - I was about halfway through my analysis when I received a text message from some old friend from High School. He said his name was Thade Lange and that he wanted to meet at the a bar later at midnight for some drinks. I didn't recognize the name, so I deleted the message. I also decided to change my wallpaper-which was my girlfriend-to a white blank screen.

2:54 - My boss's assistant went to me and informed me that I needed to have the analysis by 6:00 tonight since there would be a couple of clients here that may be wanting to see it. I rushed to complete it even more when I found out that my schedule became even more strict. I was under total stress right now and couldn't find it in myself to calm down.

4:14 - I had only 2 hours to finish and submit it, but it still felt like there was a long way to go. I went into overdrive and was as panicked as possible. My hands were feeling weak and tired. I struggled to keep focused on this. It didn't help that my boss kept roaming around our cubicles and kept looking at me when he passed by.

5:31 - Just a few more minutes. I think I'm almost done, just a small bit to go. I wasn't going to get fired. That was a good thing, I suppose. I put just a tiny bit more data on the analysis and printed it. The printer decided to be kind to me today and moved quicker than usual. I was on schedule.

5:59 - I walked into my boss's office.

NIGHT

6:01 - My douche of a boss started skimming the paper which I had to work for a few hours even though I'm pretty sure the fucker told me to give it to him tomorrow. He suddenly looked pissed for some reason and said that my paper wasn't good enough or some shit like that. I'm did the fucking best I could yet he didn't like it? He said he was going to fire me huh? Then I said that I fucking quit.

6:31 - I packed up the rest of the worthless stuff in my cubicle in a cardboard box that used to hold packages of fried noodles or something. Hell if I care. He didn't want me here? Fine. I don't want to be here anyways. I walked right out of the building and stashed my stuff in the trunk. I hated this place. I hated my job. I'm going to burn this place if I get the chance. When I get rich, they'll all be sorry.

7:21 - I was driving aimlessly and drinking some beer I bought earlier when I suddenly remembered my girlfriend who called me earlier. I decided to drive to her place, wanting to settle things with her and find out what the fuck her reason is for breaking up with me. She lived pretty far away so I bought more beer to tide me away.

8:13 - I went inside her place and I just barged in since i still had the key she gave me. When I went inside, I caught her smooching with some ugly looking douche. I was pissed. She said that she didn't love me anymore and that she was going out with this fucktard. Bullshit. I could handle that she didn't love me anymore, but seriously, replacing me for this guy that looks drunk right now? I didn't buy it. I was so pissed that I punched the fucker in the stomach and he went unconscious, then knocked over a coffee table. I walked out of that shit hole after that.

9:41 - I fell asleep in my car for an hour, next to some liquor store. What the fuck was that? I tried to recall what happened. I then remembered what I was trying to, my ex is a whore. She's someone else I want to kill, that ungrateful little bastard. I bought her presents I couldn't afford and took her to dates when I had something important to do. Bitch. She can slit her throat for all I care.

10:31 - When I was back at home, I opened the TV and surfed through channels. I eventually stopped when I saw the news channel. I froze up when I saw on the news that my company's building burned up in a fire accident earlier this evening, just a few minutes after I left, that was caused by a problem in the building's ventilation in relation with some gas that was underground.

10:36 - After that story was done, the next breaking news made me freeze again. My ex-girlfriend died of [censored] at the hands of the fucktard that she was making out with. She was slit in the throat by shards from a glass table. The douche killed her because she resisted having sex with him, there were signs of struggle and her clothes were stripped off. She died just a few minutes after I left that place too.

11:36 - I was lying on the couch with a blank expression on my face, doing nothing, my brain frozen in total shock. Almost involuntarily, I walked outside of my apartment, walked up the stairs to the ceiling and sat down on the edge of the building, looking down at the people below me.

11:57 - I had no idea what I was supposed to do. I didn't know if this was destiny or some freak accident. All I knew was that I wanted to be free. Just like that, I stood up and jumped.

11:58 - For the first and last time ever, I felt free.

11:59 - ???

(PROPS TO WHOEVER FIGURED OUT WHAT "Thade Lange" MEANS!)


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 14, 2011)

umm.. pretty interesting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2.48 PM-start reading the story.

3.02 PM-finished reading the story.hmm.. i felt freed and i enjoyed the story a lot.


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 14, 2011)

Why are you posting something from 2001 on 2011?


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 14, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> Why are you posting something from 2001 on 2011?


Because it's a fictional story? It's called a setting.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 14, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> Why are you posting something from 2001 on 2011?


do you think this is real?


----------



## overlord00 (May 14, 2011)

you stole the exact story of my life! you bastard!... that, and i am actually Icarus, and flew the shit away from there.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 14, 2011)

overlord00 said:
			
		

> you stole the exact story of my life! you bastard!... that, and i am actually Icarus, and flew the shit away from there.



The ending is meant to be ambiguous. You never know, maybe he did fly into the night sky. (Or turned into a splatter of blood on the sidewalk)


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 19, 2011)

Just a question...

Is it better to create an ending with ambiguity in this story or is it better to have a definitive ending? I feel like I want to add some sort of news reporter "person found dead" thing at the end.


----------

